# I better look closer next time



## Whisperingwinds (Oct 25, 2006)

While I was under my house metal detecting after finding some old things, I turned and saw this right behind me...oh my!


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Sherry, pic is too small. What is it? I'm guessing it's a wasp nest.


----------



## towhead (Oct 26, 2006)

[][][] !!!!!!!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

i would say hornets thats what it looks like to me better watch out for them they are mean


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Oct 27, 2006)

I think its a yellow jacket nest its the size of a beachball


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 27, 2006)

maybe so...........i thought yellow jackets lived in a hole in the ground


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Oct 27, 2006)

Well it was hanging under the front poarch., looks like the pictures I have seen. kind of close to the ground.I was kind of laying under it, with my 
 cell phone camera so it looks further.
 I could send it to you...lol
 Just kidding... smile
 What do you think it is?


----------



## pearlnecklace71 (Oct 28, 2006)

It looks like the giant spider's nest in "Arachnaphobia".


----------



## madman (Oct 29, 2006)

id say dont mess with it ........................... mike


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 29, 2006)

If thatnest was "hot", you'd have been nailed for sure. I was replacing some deck boards on our mountain cabin last year and got severely stung by a bunh of those little buggers. The nest looked just like that and was hangin' under the porch. That night I killed all of 'em with "Wasp Stopper", then burned the nest.

 There are several species of wasps in the yellow jacket family and can be either ground nesters or suspended nest builders. You should see the Bald Faced Hornets out here. They are over an inch of pure meanness and build nests as large as 2 ft in diameter. I use a shotgun on 'em, the run like hail.[]


----------



## swizzle (Oct 29, 2006)

My grandparents always used yellowjackets as weather monitors. If they found yellow jacket's in a tree then it was going to be a mild winter, in the ground then its gonna be a hard winter. I for one love bees, wild or tamer honeybee's doesn't matter. They serve a purpose and rightly deserve their place in the wild. I only have a problem with bees in close proximity to houses where people may be allergic to them. The only ones that make me nervous to be within a foot or two of them is the white faced hornets and the 2 and a half inch long brown ground bees. Those ones look like they could eat whitefaced hornets for breakfast. Swizzle


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 29, 2006)

This reminds me of the time I was digging and noticed all these bees flying around. I was digging right next to a rose bush and figured that's what they were after. So I'm digging along and notice the bees are getting thicker. I collapse a wall to enlarge the hole I was digging and BAM! All these bees were all over the place. Luckily I got out of there without a sting on me. Since the hole I was digging was producing some good milks I had to come back the next day and give the rest of them a drink of gasoline because every spray I tried proved ineffective.


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! I was lucky then.
 I think it is dormant now.... My roommate asked me to get it down last week.
 I told him if I was going to die, then he was too! lol So he had to go with me.
 So we got it...its sealed in a plastic bag. I didnt hear anything in it..yet.


----------



## towhead (Nov 1, 2006)

[]If the nest was a wasp nest, hopefully it was "inactive", 'cause wasps can chew through just about anything...How many times have I wanted to go check out an old house, and sure enough, a big ol' nest ....
 Everything you wanted to know about wasps, hornets, yellowjackets:

http://www3.telus.net/conrad/insects/wasps.html


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 3, 2006)

*Thank you Julie, I am saving that!*
*Maybe I should read it before they chew out of that bag in the basement, and get me! lol*


----------



## richf (Nov 4, 2006)

Definitely a wasp nest ... there was one on the eaves of my house last year. If it's still there, wait until winter and get rid of it. Did you find anything with the metal detector?
 Rich


----------



## Whisperingwinds (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Rich,

 I didnt find anything there yet..
 But I think, I found the privey, in the back yard..lol


----------



## richf (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds good!
 How old is your house? There could be more than one in your backyard and that's always a good thing!
 Rich


----------

